

The Shirtless Dancing Guy Theory of Leadership - clyfe
http://mydd.com/2010/2/12/the-shirtless-dani

======
Xurinos
What I learned: If I want to lead people into something, I need two stooges.
Plant them in the audience, and start the show.

